# Bill Pearls' Keys to the Inner Universe



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 22, 2015)

My mothafvckin brothas,

So I have this book that my mother used for training in the early 90's based off Bill Pearl's knowledge of bodybuilding. He was the Mr. Universe title holder in the 1950's and was in really good shape for that era. He created this 600+ page book on hundreds of workouts that I have been using for the gym. He suggests that you begin each workout with 3 core workouts as a warm up. Following this, each workout should consist of 5 sets of 8-12 repetitions. I have been doing this and I am enjoying it, just curious to what you guys may think on the subject. 

In my eyes, the body hasn't changed, but mechanics of lifting may have. 

I like old school, can you hate me for it?

-GS


----------



## snake (Jan 22, 2015)

I loved that dudes build. He was, for the time MASSIVE! I like the look because in some of his younger pics. he had a bit of wider middle. Kind of the power bodybuilder look I like. Funny how they try to reinvent the wheel but most of that info holds true 50 years later.


----------



## philipj (Jan 23, 2015)

Bill Pearl is one of the very best in the world.   For sometime he had a Q & A in one of the muscle magazines.  Somehow along the way I lost them, darn it, lots of useful knowledge.  I believe he still has a home barn gym and has others do early morning workouts with him.


----------

